# Share your Sleeping Tortoise Pics?



## LeopardTortLover

Hey everyone! 

I was just wondering if anyone would share pics of their tortoises sleeping? Because I just think they're sooo adorable!! 

I'll start off with a couple of my Leopard Tort, Milly.







Please and thanks


----------



## MasterOogway

Your leopard is so cute! Ok here are some of Master Oogway. I will have to get some of Penelope.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok here's one from my profile and a couple more..


----------



## Team Gomberg

My leopard hatchling sleeping in his indoor enclosure






My adult male Russian. It was pouring and freezing out so I brought him in and set him up temporarily in a cement mixing tub with a basking light. He very much enjoyed the warmth for the day and thanks to our Southern California weather, he was back outside in the warm sun the next day!


----------



## Eloise's mommy

MasterOogway said:


> Your leopard is so cute! Ok here are some of Master Oogway. I will have to get some of Penelope.



Cute!!!! You have a tort named Penelope!!! I have a dog named Penelope!!!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt

The small ones are sisters/brothers and are always together , the love their basking 'square' or a little sand spot where they bask


----------



## Alan RF

Great photos everyone! I've not caught my RF sleeping yet he's always awake whenever I look in on him!


----------



## laney

Yoshi










Harley














New girl


----------



## sueb4653

Yerdel having a nap














laney said:


> Yoshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New girl


----------



## GeoGpp1012

Benito my 6 month leopard always sleeps in interesting ways ..love all your pics!


----------



## Abe

laney said:


> Yoshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New girl


ohhh lucky guy


----------



## knechtion53

Ziggy2 my 2 1/2 yr old Sullie.


----------



## tortoiselover518

Great pictures, guys! Really adorable! Snickers fell asleep on my chest and I couldn't snap a picture and post it without flashing all of you! Lol! Hoping I can snap one tomorrow


----------



## MasterOogway

Eloise's mommy said:


> Cute!!!! You have a tort named Penelope!!! I have a dog named Penelope!!!



Thank you! I love that name! You will have to post a pic of your Penelope in the other pet section  I was having trouble naming her but Penelope is perfect for her.


----------



## Livingstone

Livingstone as a baby.


----------



## Linzbragg

Frank a year ago. It's hard to sneak up on her when she's sleeping and get a pic!


----------



## MasterOogway

I am enjoying all the pictures too! Ok here is a picture of Penelope in her favorite place to sleep her decorated hide.


----------



## Alan RF

MasterOogway said:


> I am enjoying all the pictures too! Ok here is a picture of Penelope in her favorite place to sleep her decorated hide.



Awww so cute


----------



## MasterOogway

Alan RF said:


> Awww so cute



Thank you


----------



## AZtortMom

I love all the pics!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Awww great pics everyone! Am absolutely loving them  Its interesting to know all their names too  love Penelope's hide.

Milly loves sleeping on her log mostly (first 2 pics)

here is Milly Moo sleeping under her basking lamp.




Keep them coming pleeease!


----------



## pepsiandjac

just having a little 5 minute snooze,he actually stayed like this for over an hour lol


----------



## tee66

Bisquick my pancake tortoise taking a snooze under his basking light


----------



## Jacqui

What a bunch of cute sleepers! I really like where the rock is used as a pillow.


----------



## LeopardTortLover

pepsiandjac said:


> just having a little 5 minute snooze,he actually stayed like this for over an hour lol



OMG! That is one of the cutest sleeping positions ever! Hahaha


----------



## laney

LeopardTortLover said:


> OMG! That is one of the cutest sleeping positions ever! Hahaha



Agreed !! Pmsl that is adorable


----------



## pspryu101

Only have one so far but here's a pic of Dexter


----------



## LeopardTortLover

pspryu101 said:


> Only have one so far but here's a pic of Dexter



Awwwww! He has a similar face to mine


----------



## Irwin4530

My little man and his ladies


----------



## kanalomele

Here's Chance the Leo hatchling snoozing in his outdoor enclosure. And also Cricket the Russian using her favorite rock as a pillow.


----------



## Alan RF

pepsiandjac said:


> just having a little 5 minute snooze,he actually stayed like this for over an hour lol



Bet he had neck ache when he woke up lol


----------



## ElizabethJane

here's my little one, Snacks, sleeping away!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

leonardo the tmnt said:


> View attachment 39249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39248
> 
> The small ones are sisters/brothers and are always together , the love their basking 'square' or a little sand spot where they bask



sooo cute! makes me want to get mine a friend.


Thanks for sharing everyone! its brought a smile to my days


----------



## meluhniebby




----------



## tortadise

HAHA. I have always thought this was a real funny one. Poor Gracie underneath. She wants out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Here's one from yesterday...






That's a hermit crab snoozing next to Moe..


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo




----------



## AZtortMom

So cute!


----------



## hunterk997

My Russian tortoise Clarice sleeping.


----------



## akp022

My Greek Aggie sleeping under his heat lamp and on his new rocks...first time I saw him like this I was scared something was wrong with him


----------



## LeopardTortLover

They're ALL really adorable!!


----------



## srod




----------



## x-sully-x

Aww all these are so sweet  Gorgeous torts


----------



## LeopardTortLover

srod said:


>



I think my heart just melted at this one!!!


----------



## morloch

morloch fell asleep on his house(when he was a baby)


Most of the torts look sooo content!! Morloch always looks grumpy!


----------



## pepsiandjac

srod said:


>



omg how cute is he


----------



## devinsane

First time actually posting but I do spend a lot of time reading these I should post more of me three torties.
Here is my First Lady I got her two years ago her name is Natalya


----------



## jasonminister

This is a photo of Leo asleep under the chair!


And here is another one of Leo on top of button who is asleep!


I think all animals kool cute asleep, especially if they have a tortoise on top of them!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Wow! Your leo looks sooooo good! How old is it?


----------



## jasonminister

He is about 3 and a half. We have only had him about a year tho


----------



## Brandrep88

!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Another of Milly... wedged between her log and water bowl


----------



## Andrea M

This is Hokie, hope these have attached ok?!


----------



## morloch

Love it when they stretch their legs like that!!


----------



## Torts4Life!

Pictures of sleeping torts are one of my favorites by far!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Its so cute when they lean on each other!


----------



## mysterrik

*Shelby Sleeps*

After a bowl full of food... This Russian Tort is ready for a nap.


----------



## cyan

Here is Sage and Riddle....


----------



## Tortigirl2

Woke up in the middle of the night and this is where I found my Lucy Mae


----------



## luvpetz27

These are ALL the cutest pictures ever!! I enjoy looking at them!!


----------



## srod

:angel::heart:


----------



## morloch

Very sweet!


----------



## akp022

Aggie decided to fall asleep in the crook of my arm tonite


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Awwwww! I wish mine would do that. Mine never sits still on me never mind fall asleep.


----------



## summonerofdoubt




----------



## akp022

LeopardTortLover said:


> Awwwww! I wish mine would do that. Mine never sits still on me never mind fall asleep.



Haha this is not an all the time occurrence, usually when I pick him up to hold him he sits for a few minutes then makes a beeline for my neck or chin, in which case I promptly put him down because he tends to like biting my chin and it doesnt feel the greatest!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

akp022 said:


> LeopardTortLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww! I wish mine would do that. Mine never sits still on me never mind fall asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha this is not an all the time occurrence, usually when I pick him up to hold him he sits for a few minutes then makes a beeline for my neck or chin, in which case I promptly put him down because he tends to like biting my chin and it doesnt feel the greatest!
Click to expand...


Awww that's so cute! Milly likes biting feet. Speaking of whom... Its easter, so Happy Easter everyone! And the clocks have gone forward so Milly wasn't used to being up so early (when the light came on)... caught her yawning twice under her basking lamp...


----------



## akp022

LeopardTortLover said:


> akp022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeopardTortLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww! I wish mine would do that. Mine never sits still on me never mind fall asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha this is not an all the time occurrence, usually when I pick him up to hold him he sits for a few minutes then makes a beeline for my neck or chin, in which case I promptly put him down because he tends to like biting my chin and it doesnt feel the greatest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww that's so cute! Milly likes biting feet. Speaking of whom... Its easter, so Happy Easter everyone! And the clocks have gone forward so Milly wasn't used to being up so early (when the light came on)... caught her yawning twice under her basking lamp...
Click to expand...


I LOVE seeing tortoises yawn, Aggie always does it so quickly I can never catch it on camera!


----------



## TotallyRad

Here she is sleeping after a huge breakfast! Enjoy!


----------



## Zamric

I don"t have many sleeping pics of Eros and Gaia and the ones I do have they are very young!

Here's Eros right after I got him...





And Gaia Just before I got her....


----------



## LeopardTortLover

TotallyRad said:


> Here she is sleeping after a huge breakfast! Enjoy!



Awwwww! She totally face planted the towelling, soo cute! 

And they're gorgeous Zamric!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Found Milly sleeping standing up today. Such a weirdo <3


----------



## Torts4Life!

These are so adorable!! I've looked at all these like a thousand times but my heart never stops melting  I love  s


----------



## Yurusumaji

I just adore everyone's splayed out sleeping torties. So cute! I need to get a good one of GusGus.


----------



## immayo

My little sleeper


----------



## theelectraco

immayo said:


> My little sleeper



So cute! Where do you get your cork?


----------



## tmbarta

I just love it when Shelly has her little legs out.


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Awwww so do I!!! Although hers aren't so little now.


----------



## funkycowsd

Love this thread! I think 95% of the pics I take of Deedle are sleepy time ones. 

This one is is his way of saying, No more pictures!


----------



## immayo

theelectraco said:


> So cute! Where do you get your cork?



Are you referring to his log? I got it at Petsmart. It's a full log, I believe it is a floating one for turtles.


----------



## Tysleopardglenn

my tummy is full and I can't move!!


----------



## Logan J

Baby Sully


----------



## gargonshepard

gamera sawing logs


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Awww! Cute little babies  curious to see theres no adult pics in this thread, maybe because most are outside


----------



## mctlong

LeopardTortLover said:


> Awww! Cute little babies  curious to see theres no adult pics in this thread, maybe because most are outside



Here's an adult taking an afternoon nap.


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Yay! That makes a change. Still just as cute in my eyes


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So here's one of Little Ricky when he was a wee lad of 3months or so. Mind you he's a big boy now of 7months.


I like how much they're like puppies, and just fall asleep where they are as they are.


----------



## Snapper925

Here's rocky my Dalmatian hermann, you can't see him but he's there ðŸ˜„


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Snapper925 said:


> Here's rocky my Dalmatian hermann, you can't see him but he's there ðŸ˜„



I can post pictures of my substrate and basking rock too. Lol.


----------



## Snapper925

He's in there lol guess he was just a lil camera shy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Understood. Sometimes I'd like to just pull the covers over my head too.


----------



## Snapper925

Exactly , these tortoises got the right idea


----------



## LeopardTortLover

*Re: RE: Share your Sleeping Tortoise Pics?*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So here's one of Little Ricky when he was a wee lad of 3months or so. Mind you he's a big boy now of 7months.
> I like how much they're like puppies, and just fall asleep where they are as they are.



I love the picture! Literally just looks like he was so tired he couldn't take another step.


----------



## Rogue




----------



## MikeCow1




----------



## LeopardTortLover

Haha, I love how they're all in a circle around the sunshine


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Does anybody have any new sleeping tort pictures? i've missed seeing the little darlings


----------



## torilovestorts

I'll get a better one later.


----------



## Shelby13

Here's our sleeping Horsefield tort Verne, can you see him? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Wewt

Our little man used to sleep in the bathroom behind the door because it was dark and the tile was heated. Sometimes we would forget to leave the door open when we left the house and he would be asleep with his face up against the bathroom door. When you open the door, slowly and quietly, you get to see this beautiful face. 

lil tort angel.

My mom has this picture in a frame that says, "Grandkids complete the circle of life." LOL


----------



## Yamaha4x4_19

Passed the heck out! Lol


----------



## MoireErin

MÃ©raddyn was tuckered


----------



## Dar's mum

Darwin is asleep with his cute bum out. 

Sent from my C6603 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## sulcata101




----------



## sulcata101

Here's a better one


----------



## compassrose26

This is by far my favorite thread!! Soooo cute. I'll post a picture of Lucy soon!!

Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## compassrose26

Fell asleep half way out of the log lol


----------



## oknursedana

Tiny after a long exhausting soak.





Another shortly after we got him. No longer use that dish but look at that burrow!


----------



## VetTech

Baby cornbread!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## klinej50

After a big lunch[WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## LeopardTortLover

klinej50 said:


> After a big lunch[WHITE SMILING FACE]



Awwwwww, totally loving that lil one!


----------



## kensie

Blair on the car ride home after I got him.


Love my sullys ( Blair- almost a year and squirtle- about five )


----------



## shellbabymom

Atlas is happiest sleeping under his lamp. He looks so warm and cozy.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## diaboliqueturtle

This is Hotrod. I just love seeing him sleeping this way 




diaboliqueturtle said:


> This is Hotrod. I just love seeing him sleeping this way



And this one too. Love the dangling legs!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

*Re: RE: Share your Sleeping Tortoise Pics?*



diaboliqueturtle said:


> This is Hotrod. I just love seeing him sleeping this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diaboliqueturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hotrod. I just love seeing him sleeping this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too. Love the dangling legs!
Click to expand...




I can't see any pics


----------



## diaboliqueturtle

LeopardTortLover said:


> diaboliqueturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hotrod. I just love seeing him sleeping this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diaboliqueturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hotrod. I just love seeing him sleeping this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too. Love the dangling legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see any pics
Click to expand...




Oh poo :-(
Ok, let's try again:


I dunno what's going on, the app says uploading...


----------



## Blgreek08

My cute redfoot hatchling

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


My cute redfoot hatchling

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## morloch

Morloch as a baby , one of my favourite pics


----------



## TJ1999

I finally caught a pic of Levi sleeping...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Mo sleeping in the rain...he actually crawled out of his hide to be in the rain.





Larry...same rain...not as impressed





Sandy
.......................................
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## compassrose26

So peaceful and so cute!


----------



## SGIII

Here's Spock sleeping away!



And little Lucy sawing logs!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle

My sweet Hotrod


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Caught sleeping in his morning bath


----------



## Merlin M

Teabag having a mid breakfast nap


----------



## LeopardTortLover

*Re: RE: Share your Sleeping Tortoise Pics?*



Merlin M said:


> Teabag having a mid breakfast nap



Awwwwwwww!!!! Love it!


----------



## Merlin M

Thanks, she is as cute as a button!!


----------



## tyrs4u

Just found Missy napping


----------



## redfootHbadger

Littlefoot (aka morla) and warren


----------



## StuMac

Peaches napping after breakfast. Must have been a late night last night!! 


[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## ictteacher

Max and relaxing !!!


----------



## tinkerbell1189

They fall asleep in the funniest of places 


Love the one of hotrod sleeping on top of his bark!


----------



## Banger

My little Greek man has his sleeping backwards. He determined to sleep all day and keep hubby and me up all night. Anyone know what I can do to get him to sleep at night??


----------



## andre_saltiva

here's


----------



## Cute_Obi

Here's a couple sleeping pictures of Obi.


----------



## Banger

Banger had a big day! Now sound asleep. My cute baby!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Awwwww sleeping babies are gorgeous!


Not quite asleep but definitely on the way!


----------



## Braeden p

morloch said:


> Morloch as a baby , one of my favourite pics
> View attachment 54265


Really cute


----------



## jsheffield

Chili


----------



## Sa Ga

LeopardTortLover said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone would share pics of their tortoises sleeping? Because I just think they're sooo adorable!!
> 
> I'll start off with a couple of my Leopard Tort, Milly.
> 
> View attachment 39220
> 
> 
> View attachment 39221
> 
> 
> Please and thanks


----------



## jsheffield

Persephone


----------



## Sa Ga

laney said:


> Yoshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New girl


Awwww you cuddle yours too!


----------



## jsheffield

Aretha


----------



## Krista S

My favourite thing about my sleeping tortoise is how his little legs go in every which direction and he tucks his head to the side. Sleeping in places where I can see him is a very rare occurrence, so when it does happen, I try and get a picture. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sa Ga

Jacqui said:


> What a bunch of cute sleepers! I really like where the rock is used as a pillow.


Yeah. It seems a lot of torts do that. Mine will use a ping pong ball while she's in her soaking dish.


----------



## Mistre_The_Tortoise

AZtortMom said:


> Ok here's one from my profile and a couple more..
> 
> View attachment 39234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39236


----------



## Srmcclure

I love sleepy babies!


----------



## Sa Ga

redfootHbadger said:


> View attachment 55170
> Littlefoot (aka morla) and warren


You have a Morla?! AKA Littlefoot? My little Russie is named Morla and my fiance grew up adoring Littlefoot/Land Bf Time.


----------

